# Blatant abuse and neglect



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

my dad said this was okay because the bunnies and chickens might just be sold/auctioned off for food but I KNOW this is unacceptable. I have tried to contact the humane society but they did not answer. I also asked one of my bosses at the zoo for help and she gave me a few numbers to call tomorrow. This is how animals are treated at the hillsdale auction. I love the auction but I will not be silent about this animal cruelty any longer. And it isn't a one time thing. It is ongoing.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

There are more photos that are even worse but I am unable to post them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Why can't I post any more pictures? Lol this is weird...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Well rabbits were covered in their own feces and had feces in their food and water and another group of rabbits was left outside in the sun in a metal cage for hours without and food or water. And it was hot out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Those chickens are in pretty poor shape... it's pretty obvious they were probably not in the best of conditions before they made it to the auction.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure one of them was dead or on it's last breath. It was just despicable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

To a lot of people animals are just profit, and treated as such. As long as it's alive and able to make money, that's all that matters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That is horrendous and that is why 99.448383% percent (lol) of my diet is plants only... I want to save those poor babies  the chickens and bunnies deserve better than that, and the people who do eat the chickens deserve a healthy meal that's not sick/dying/infected . How disgusting. Can you write the humane society or other orgs a letter ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm trying. I'm gonna do it tomorrow because it will be easier to contact them on a weekday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

RadiantRatties said:


> I'm trying. I'm gonna do it tomorrow because it will be easier to contact them on a weekday.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good on You! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

What is the context of these photos? Who posted them? It looks like they were put together to take a picture rather than living in there as there is no food/water. But regardless they should not be in open sun.

The chickens have been feather pecked but I cannot see if the skin was broken. I would suggest you tell your state veterinarian and send the pictures. You need a license to sell animals in most states and I would guess they don't have one.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Even if they were put together, the presence of plucking and such are enough to suspect neglect. 


TAHS is a crap shelter with crap management. I wouldn't count on them. They left a cat trapped on I-75 for a week and refused to help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

If they are commercial hens then feather pecking alone, make of this what you will, is not unusual or a case for an abuse charge. So if you are trying to get official attention that may not be the most effective approach. Lack of a dealers license, improper handling and housing etc might be more effective in terms of getting action from the powers that be. 

If they are being sold to people who might eat them that actually makes them more regulated because there is a human health and safety issue. You cannot sell food animals without complying with layers of regulation.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Something similar is going on at a local convenience store. They sell birds and rabbits and the occasional cavie, last time I was there, there was a giant lop eared rabbit and a normal sized rabbit in a cage similar to the 2nd picture . He cant even stand up. Hamsters are kept with dirty bedding and water. Baby African grey parrots are raised and sold from a 10gallon glass tank in store. Bird cages overcrowded, and sometimes 3-5 bunnies and 3-4 cavies in one small cage with no food. 

The SPCA has been called so many times but each time the owner knew they were coming and hides any sign of neglect, like the rabbits are taken to the back the water and food are refilled, but it always goes back to bad again. They still sell animals. It annoys me so much


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

The context of the pictures is that I took them. The context is that I saw how terribly they were being treated and housed and sold so I took these pictures. I'm offended that anyone would think otherwise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

This is why I don't eat animals or animal products. These poor babies are subjected to a life of this from birth


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

I am trying to determine which laws could be used to stop it. Thinking something is terrible is not what makes it stop--knowing the laws can.


----------

